
Snooze Tabs and Pulse – New Experiments for Firefox Testpilot - executesorder66
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/02/22/snoozetabs-and-pulse-new-experiments-coming-to-firefox-test-pilot/
======
tradersam
Interesting. Wouldn't a note or read-it-later service be more useful than a
tab snooze?

